# bug id please



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

i think these are springtails but im not sure.


----------



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

They look like baby Isopods to me, but I'm far from an expert.

There is a specific ID forum on the boards, you may have a bit more luck there:
Identification forum


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Popliteal said:


> They look like baby Isopods to me, but I'm far from an expert.
> 
> There is a specific ID forum on the boards, you may have a bit more luck there:
> Identification forum


Yes, these are baby isopods. The photos aren't good enough to ID to species, but they'll be a good addition to the microfauna of the tank.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Agreed, isopods. Harmless and great microfauna.


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the help ...


----------

